# Best abstract landscapes I've ever seen



## rhymeorreason (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello all,

I really love the work done by Frances Seward, Ive not come across anything like her work before (see link below). 

http://francesseward.com/#abstract-landscapes

I would love to be able to come up with my own, but am really struggling to replicate / come close to the technique

At first I thought they were panning beach shots saturated in Photoshop, but if you look more closely there not.
I then thought that perhaps they were still panning shots, but multiple exposures layered together  No joy there either.

Ive searched and searched to find anything else like them, and Im coming up short. Having studied guest blog appearances / mini interviews, she still quite tight lipped, and the only clues that she has given are the following: 

1  Uses DSLR
2  Uses glass
3  Like to use reclaimed material
4  Likes to create fine art photographs that _have the feel_ of a modern abstract landscape photograph

As I said, I first thought they were done outside, but Im now more convinced that they are artificially fabricated (still using physical objects mind) in a studio, due to the intensity of the colours / lightsources used? But then, how would you create the wave ripples in the water (if it is water that is?)

Then, I had the wild notion that they have been done using a looking at a water surface through different coloured bottles (reclaimed material / use of glass??)  laid horizontally, with differing light sources behind, and using a macro lens slightly out of focus  still no joy (click my Flickr link for my way off efforts, both with the bottles and outside). 

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/66605622@N05/sets/72157633086095295*

Has any of you kind people come across anything like these before, and if so, do you know of the technique? Ive been pulling my hair out for weeks trying to suss it out, and am currently still no nearer!

I have tried to email her for advice, but she hasnt replied

Thanks in advance
Lee


----------



## squirrels (Mar 25, 2013)

Those are beautiful. I've seen something like this. This book Photo Inspiration: Secrets Behind Stunning Images: 1x.com: Amazon.com: Kindle Store.
The last pic of the kindle sample shows a shot similar to what you are talking about, but the "how to" on that shot requires purchase and I was browsing at the time.

Looks like its a merge of two photos, one macro and one landscape? Camera settings for two pics are given.

I'd love to try it, but I'll have to decide if it is worth my $21 given my meager level of talent.

Good luck!


----------



## rhymeorreason (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi squirrels,

Thanks for the reply.
I've just had a look at that book on Amazon, looks great. Definitley worth a buy


----------



## squirrels (Mar 25, 2013)

rhymeorreason said:


> Hi squirrels,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> I've just had a look at that book on Amazon, looks great. Definitley worth a buy



I might have to pick it up after all too.  

I gave it a try and think two photos 1 macro should get you going in the right direction.




And I now have a new favorite way to keep from being productive!


----------



## Mully (Mar 25, 2013)

Vaseline on glass can give a look like this.....apply the Vaseline on a piece of glass and put it in front of the lens


----------



## amolitor (Mar 25, 2013)

Some of the photo descriptions give some clues. There are certainly elements of collage involved here. Some of them appear to be inverted, or to at any rate contain inverted elements. I'm also seeing long exposures, multiple exposures, and possibly some long exposures with flash involved.

The artist seems to be using multiple techniques (at least 2 or 3, I think, and possibly many more) to create raw imagery, which are then assembled together in both as layers with translucency, and as collage elements, placing elements within the frame.


----------



## skieur (Mar 25, 2013)

Not impressed.  I could do much of that with a computer and fractal software.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Mar 25, 2013)

They are freaky. Thanks!


----------



## squirrels (Mar 25, 2013)

skieur said:


> Not impressed.  I could do much of that with a computer and fractal software.




Come on and play. Show us what you've got!

ETA: I bet mishelle can rock this whole genre out.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 25, 2013)

skieur said:


> Not impressed.  I could do much of that with a computer and fractal software.



I bet you couldn't.


----------



## jenko (Mar 26, 2013)

My take: 

They are using a high quality variable ND filter, like Heliopan or Singh Ray. Very low f/stops and super long exposure times. The filter eliminates most noise typical of these settings. Some of these filters have excellent glass. Heliopan uses Zeiss glass. 

There is also post processing involved. A blurred copy layer and a desaturated layer, maybe. Then the usual tweaks. It also looks like a texture layer is used in some of them.


----------



## Compaq (Mar 26, 2013)

The closest thing I have is a scene involving a low sun and lots of fog.




Lauvøya 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## squirrels (Mar 26, 2013)

Compaq said:


> The closest thing I have is a scene involving a low sun and lots of fog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like it! HDR? That's some crazy texture!


----------



## mishele (Mar 26, 2013)

I might have just found my inspiration for the summer.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 26, 2013)

OP, play around with different things near and far and find your own way of creating something similar.  She definitely has amazing work and like Mishele I'm inspired!!  I've tried to create my own "landscapes" and this is one I was quite happy with


----------



## sm4him (Mar 26, 2013)

mishele said:


> I might have just found my inspiration for the summer.





PixelRabbit said:


> OP, play around with different things near and far and find your own way of creating something similar.  She definitely has amazing work and like Mishele I'm inspired!!  I've tried to create my own "landscapes" and this is one I was quite happy with



^ +1 for both of these responses.

I see absolutely no reason to work TOO terribly hard at "figuring out" how the original photos were done, exactly.  I mean, what's the point in that?  Even if you figure it out, exactly, all you've done is successfully copy someone else's work.

Use it as inspiration--don't try to recreate what the original artist has done, though. Look for how you can take that idea and make it your own.

I've just gotten an idea for a whole new series from these photos--they may well end up looking nothing like the photos in the OP's link, but if they end up looking like they do in MY head, well that'll be a success.


----------



## Compaq (Mar 26, 2013)

squirrels said:


> I like it! HDR? That's some crazy texture!



Yup, processed in photomatix sometime last summer. 
This thread has inspired me as well. Thank you!


----------



## TrustDust (Mar 26, 2013)

I like the effects and something I might also try over the summer.


----------



## cynicaster (Mar 26, 2013)

Those are nice photos for sure.  

The first thing that came to my mind was that maybe they're only "landscapes" through the power of suggestion.  In looking at some of them, I got the distinct feeling I wasn't looking at a horizon at all, but some small object in a controlled lighting environment.  Very cool though, whatever it is.


----------



## rhymeorreason (Mar 26, 2013)

I know what your saying, but there is a reason I'm asking for advice about the exact technique. I'm quite new to photography, and all the various techniques that you can use to put more of yourself in the picture, rather than just direct representation. I find, that if I (in the first instance) try to replicate a technique quite slavisly, then it helps it to sink in. And then from there I can move forward with my own interpretation. 

To use a bad analogy - Its like tennis, you can't move forward and hone your own game until you have the basics down


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2013)

I looked at the 45 samples she had on-line...they do look like long exposures. Some have some unusual chromatic aberration. I honestly think that some of the photos have been shot through bottles or drinking glasses, held in front of the lens. A good number of them appear to be processed quite vigorously in post; it's possible to take many images and really "tweak" on the parameters to emphasis what began as very subtle imperfections or subtle effects, and to really push the image's boundaries.


----------



## rhymeorreason (Mar 26, 2013)

On a quick update, I found this by her on another blog (plasticpumpkin.wordpress.com) earlier today - 

"... I work with transluscent materials and liquids and light and I get very excited when I can make a light wave look like a wave of water..." 

Now how you manage to that.....I don't know???


----------



## AnnieHuley (Mar 26, 2013)

Compaq said:


> The closest thing I have is a scene involving a low sun and lots of fog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh! I LOVE this!


----------



## Compaq (Mar 26, 2013)

AnnieHuley said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > The closest thing I have is a scene involving a low sun and lots of fog.
> ...



I was at the right place at the right time - something landscape photography seems to boil down to.


----------



## Compaq (Mar 26, 2013)

BTW, five minutes in photoshop yields




Lauvøya 2 eksperiment by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Would this count?


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 4, 2013)

This ended up in some macro shots, have no idea what it is, but fooled with it for a bit and liked the end result






like a drunken hazy morning on the beach


----------



## squirrels (Apr 4, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> This ended up in some macro shots, have no idea what it is, but fooled with it for a bit and liked the end result
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very "searching for my lost shaker of salt"!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Or "where the heck am I and where are my glasses???"
Been there done that lol


----------



## derezzy (Apr 7, 2013)

I love the ones of the waves how do you do an edit like that


----------



## Mully (Apr 8, 2013)

Scan from film


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Mully, I like it!


----------

